# Annoucement regarding the GFX GP



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys I hate to do this to you but bear with me Im gonna try and get this all under control, we are going to be abodoning the current GFX GP and starting over due to the current bye's messing everthing up, The matches for the sigs Ive recieved or recieve with the winners recieveing 5000 credits. I hope to see you all sign up for our new contest and I'll have the sign up thread right away, Id also like to let you guys know that as soon as he GFX GP runs its course Im very interested in the return of the SOTW, as well as running another event poster design contest,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So the current ones up for voting don't count..?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not in the GP but I will be paying out point to the winners, sorry DP but the way its set up its kinda a mess now because between people who arent in it anymore and people who didnt get there entries in we are down to 8 so we may as well run it as an 8 spot tournament instead of 16.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

man I wanted to see who won these ones they wer all really close >.<


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Not in the GP but I will be paying out point to the winners, sorry DP but the way its set up its kinda a mess now because between people who arent in it anymore and people who didnt get there entries in we are down to 8 so we may as well run it as an 8 spot tournament instead of 16.


Gotcha bud.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im gonna leave the voting up Gara and pay out points to the winners,


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

*With everything that happened, and the people in charge of the GP being banned, I thought the GP was cancelled. Thats why I didnt submit an entry.*


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Can we use our current entries (the ones that haven't been posted) as our entries for the new GP.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No worries Pliff we have discussed it and are gonna do a restart anyways.

And yes the current sigs made for the GP will be allowed.


----------

